# Aimpoint



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have an aimpoint m4? And how do you like it? Thinking about buying one. Thanks


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone home?? Lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one I purchased but never mounted it. Hand held it is an awesome sight:whistling: it's new in box, I might sell...


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll trade you a maglight and 100 bucks for it! I know how much you like maglights!! Lol


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I had and used one many times before. they are a great site as long as your not looking for any magnification like an ACOG.
for the price I feel they are better than an EOTEC but the one thing EOTEC has is no matter what your eye and head perspective are loonking through the site thats where your round is true. with an aimpoint you have to have a set posture. 
out to 150 yards my wife was easily at a 3 inch grouping with the aimpoint which in my opinion is excellent for an untrained shooter. 
so i guess your application of the weapon system will best lead you to your choice of site. 

hope that helps
TRP


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I think for the $$ you are almost at an acog, and that the eotech has a better reticle. I have one, and its as heavy duty as they come and the battery life is absurd. But I still prefer my acogs and eotech to it.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the acog but don't want magnification. I am planning on putting it on a h&k 416. Have a C-more on it now and not real impressed.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Eotech is my preference... Hk416?? I'd love to drool over / shoot one of those.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

eotech all the way for a CQB sight. I have no problem hitting 9" plates at 300M with my M4gery. inside of 100M put the big circle on the bad guy and bang....


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

It is an awesome weapon. Wish it wasn't issued and was all mine. Kaferhaus, how ya been buddy? Heal up ok?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Action said:


> It is an awesome weapon. Wish it wasn't issued and was all mine. Kaferhaus, how ya been buddy? Heal up ok?


with the stem cell treatments I got within a few hours of being burned.... not even a scar. Went through a lot of pain for a couple weeks, especially when they had to change bandages! Both painful and gross.

Doctors took hundreds of pics as it was an experimental treatment that had just been approved by the FDA. I'm very very lucky.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Were you treated at the USA medical center? My wife is a critical care burn nurse there...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Action said:


> I'll trade you a maglight and 100 bucks for it! I know how much you like maglights!! Lol


You know me well, had to hang up my light though so ill have to pass
What do you want for the c-more I got a .22 it needs to go on.....


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

C-more has a property number on it and wouldn't want to be on Northescambia for selling it! Lol. What u want for the aimpoint?


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

The Aimpoint Comp 2, Comp 3, T-1 and H-1 are all good optics, so are the Eotechs. I have used them all and it really come down to handling them to see what you like best. Either way they are all considerable cheaper than an ACOG (great optic as well). For those on a budget look at the Vortex Sparc and Strikefire.


----------

